# Woodside German Shepherds - BC



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm planning on looking at multiple GSD breeders puppies tomorrow (will also be heading to the shelter for even the adults), and wanted to know what about 'Woodside German Shepherds' in BC, Canada. I am aware they are showline dogs.

I just wanted to know has anyone had problems with these pups.. Aggression issues? Health issues? - I was googling and some people have said the puppy they bought from them either had parasites, and or tummy problems.. Etc - but then some are extremely happy?

Should I trust this breeder, or should I look somewhere else, their sire is an insanely gorgeous sire and has good hips and and elbows.

If you guys have information on this breeder, and or personal experience, please PM me anything you'd like to tell me.

Thanks.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I like "Buck" - GCh Woodside's Megabucks. He's the only Woodside dog I've seen (when i was showing).


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Still haven't picked up the pup, but have put down a deposit, really looking on feedback about these breeders, asap...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have no experience with this kennel but have a woodside's megabuck's "Buck" -grandson and very happy with my boy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Most breeders do not like people looking at several breeder's litters on the same day -- you can spread disease. And certainly not a shelter -- parvo and distemper are killers, and the first set of shots are not sufficient to protect puppies.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

and pet stores I remember our breeder specifically telling us to stay away from pet stores- I can see why see why she emphasized that because there were a huge large puppy kennel/pet store place we passed a few miles before the breeders.


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

We got a pup from Sandy, and, so far, he's very good! - I'm glad we got him. He's very gentle with children and loves our 3 year old, very good temperament, yet follows him around and all of that. Love this pup.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So did you get him from the breeder you were talking about?


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

JayJ4 said:


> We got a pup from Sandy, and, so far, he's very good! - I'm glad we got him. He's very gentle with children and loves our 3 year old, very good temperament, yet follows him around and all of that. Love this pup.


Great news, good luck with him I hope he gives you years of joy. The biggest problem I had with my pup (and still do sometimes) was the puppy biting. Make sure you really teach him bite inhibition. It took what seemed like forever to get my pup from biting my hands and feet. The only thing that really seemed to work was I petted her belly (which she loves) and sort of gave her my hand, when she bit down hard I made a loud yelp noise and immedietely left the room. Come back 10-15 seconds later and do it all over again. She finally began to understand that biting hard is a deal breaker. I think its impossible to keep your dog from never putting his mouth on you in some way or another (they do it affectionately as well). So you really ned to teach them to never bite hard on your families skin.

Im just wondering for curiosity, you said your breeder has show lines...Do the parents have those sloped backs?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Woodside is specialty American show lines .
Roach backs aren't a problem of ASL - that seems to be a signature of the WGSL.


German Shepherd Females - Woodsides CK Madonna, Woodsides Qwesta - Aldergrove BC Canada Dog Breeder, Woodsides Texas Ranger, Woodsides Pacino Champion german shepherd dogs - Aldergrove BC Canada


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a Woodside Megabucks granddaughter, myself 

I also read about some Woodside dogs having gut issues, I was researching stuff when Maya had diarrhea we couldn't get a handle on. Her issue turned out to be coccidia, though, so no hereditary problem. As far as parasites, I've been told it's common for puppies to still need more deworming after they go to their new home.

As Carmen already pointed out, American show lines often have sloped backs, but it's the West German show lines that tend to have the roached backs.

Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Yeah, he's biting, but not like hard biting, I've been redirecting any "biting" towards a toy to distract him. He wasn't doing any of that yesterday, but now is, so I'm guessing majorly teething.

We're having a hard time training him, he seems a little lazy & stubborn, but it could be because he's majorly bored. We've been trying to get him use to the leash, he's OK with the collar since Sandy had a "collar" on all the puppies before-hand, so he doesn't really care, but the leash bothers him, he starts chewing on it, and pulling it.. etc, I've tried letting him sniff it, and "play" with it, and then putting it on, then taking it off, dropping it, then picking it up in-front of him, not of it seems to work. He doesn't wanna go for walks, because of the leash, and doesn't care to. 

We've also been trying to teach him his name, he doesn't really care for treats, and even when he does see the treat, he instantly loses interested, it's hard because if he's energy filled... We can't walk him because he refuses to follow (because he's stubborn about the leash)

We've also tried to teaching him come, not going well either, because like I said he has no interest in treats, he does for literally two seconds, and he's just like "eh" and does his own thing like a free bird.

I'm very happy with him, I'm a very patient person, I'm just scared that I'm gonna mess things up and not have a well-rounded dog. We're going to be taking him to puppy classes (obedience school) but that's when he has all his shots, and that's gonna be some time... When he hits the right age, and all of that, so now I'm slightly panicking.

I do realize it's the 2nd day.. But, I'm just mostly worried he's just a stubborn puppy.
The biting is starting to come in, very gentle bites though and more so, slightly mouthing but I honestly think it's because of teething I'm trying best as I can to redirect that on the toys, which will distract him. It doesn't hurt since he has such tiny teeth, but it is annoying and not good because we have a 3 yr old.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You are expecting way to much from this young puppy, even calling it lazy and stubborn. That is pretty negative and are human traits. Get a trainer who can educate you on what is proper and what is not asap. You don't expect your 3 -year old to succeed in algebra, right? And if you are in it over your head, consider returning it to the breeder. Sometimes that is not a bad thing. Your expectations need to be adjusted, put in the hard work, manage and train him in a gentle way. You cannot punish something that he doesn't have a clue about. Reading 'The Culture Clash' can be useful, if you can find the time of course.


----------



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> You are expecting way to much from this young puppy, even calling it lazy and stubborn. That is pretty negative and are human traits. Get a trainer who can educate you on what is proper and what is not asap. You don't expect your 3 -year old to succeed in algebra, right? And if you are in it over your head, consider returning it to the breeder. Sometimes that is not a bad thing. Your expectations need to be adjusted, put in the hard work, manage and train him in a gentle way. You cannot punish something that he doesn't have a clue about. Reading 'The Culture Clash' can be useful, if you can find the time of course.


You're jumping the gun on my post way to quickly, without taking account on what I'm actually trying to say, you read both of my posts. I'm not trying to sound harsh, because I respect your advice, I am a very patient person, and I am giving my puppy time to adapt. It's very stressful though when I have multiple people trying to tell me I'm doing things wrong, when I'm just playing with my puppy and giving him time to adjust, yet, they give constant negativity about his back and, how he isn't responding to basic commands, when I realize he is exactly like having a newborn child.

It's the second day, and I've already taught him how to sleep in his crate without crying in the middle of the night, I took it very slow. Like I said, I was just panicking because of the stress people put on me.

Not only that I was a little out of it because I just want everything to be perfect, and want my puppy to be well-rounded, and give him an amazing home.. The stress built-up is just a pain because I don't want anything going wrong because that isn't fair to my pup.

Lastly, I have not once punished my puppy, not once. I am gentle with him, and very soft-tone, because I understand he is gone from his litter-mates. And now I'm relaxed because I'm no longer listening to my friends, after taking the forums advice. I will probably check out what you recommended though.

No, no, I don't have any expectations lol. In all honesty, I just wanted to know if I was doing everything correctly, I just had a little panic moment because once again, because of stress.

Also, I will not be returning him to the breeder, because I am actually very excited to train him, my question was mostly revolved around stress and the fact that is it OK if my puppy is having behavior like this at 8-weeks since people are telling me there dog was doing apparently so amazingly during 8 weeks, and training, but then again they're most likely lying, and or, had by far bigger troubles because my puppy has an amazing temperament and all of that.

One last thing, I had interests of becoming a veterinarian for more than 10 years, I have read multiple books, and have gone through courses, and all of that, but then decided to change my career path after moving. I know lots about dogs, cats, and other species, it's pretty embarrassing though.. Because, my confidence completely flushed down the toilet, and I don't understand why.

Also, sorry about the two thread posts, this was more-so an update on this post for people who wanted to know, as to why I replied, and then I decided to ask a question. :laugh2:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I echo the suggestion to read Culture Clash. Very good book!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Everything in a hurry .

When buying a pup it is a good idea to visit the litter and the breeder multiple times .
Bringing home that pup is not a mere cash transaction - hand over money, tuck pup under
arm .
There should have been time spent on covering all these things with the breeder before you
took the pup home.

How do you think Sandy (Woodside) would act if she read your posts ? SHE should be the
one that you are asking these questions .
I know that , as a breeder , I would not be happy . I would want you to ask me , so that
I don't have to undo the results of bad advice .
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html
You do not have to exhaust a dog into compliant behaviour and you do not have to motivate the dog with a bucket of treats. Establish a relationship with the dog . This takes time.

Get some leadership -- tell your friends to buzz off . 
The forum is also multiple voices . Some good advice , some , not so much . 

You are expecting too much.
You are too concerned with being a crowd pleaser .
2 days is not time to adapt . 

I too would suggest returning the pup to the breeder .
I get the feeling you aren't ready
for the reality of the dynamics of a living , responsive, dog - in over your head .

So what is wrong with your dog's back?
Probably nothing. American show lines don't have the roach backs that are signature to
the west German show lines .

You bought from a specialty show breeder , successful in their niche , and what your friends
may be seeing is extreme angulation with loose ligaments .


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Look up some information on clicker training. Karen Pryor has a puppy pack you can order. Also your puppy may not be excited about treats if it is not hungry. You can use its dinner rations for training. 2-3 minutes of training and you are done. Take it slow. Relax. Enjoy your puppy. Kiko pup has some great videos on youtube for training as well. It can be overwhelming when you ask questions of too many people and get a different answer from each person.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

carmspack said:


> Everything in a hurry .
> 
> When buying a pup it is a good idea to visit the litter and the breeder multiple times .
> Bringing home that pup is not a mere cash transaction - hand over money, tuck pup under
> ...



I bought a dog from a successful breeder too and 10 years later when she was having some health issues I e-mailed the breeder thinking she would be a useful resource...I was wrong...she told me to get more than one opinion ...which I could have figured out for myself...and sadly our contact did not end with her asking me to keep her posted on how the dog is doing-sometimes its best to find resources that will be helpful to you. I found some wonderful people and my dog is now doing well


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

JayJ4 said:


> You're jumping the gun on my post way to quickly, without taking account on what I'm actually trying to say, you read both of my posts.


My response was based on your written words. So what is it that you are trying to say?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The puppy behaviour/training questions can be continued here to avoid thread duplication. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-new-puppy-having-hard-time-training-him.html

This Thread can stay open to discuss Woodside.


----------

